# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch tết 2012 đi Thái Lan - Bangkok - Pataya

## nguyenhaonsc

Vương quốc Thái Lan (tiếng Thái: ราชอาณาจักรไทย Racha-anachak Thai), thường gọi là Thái Lan, là một quốc gia nằm ở vùng Đông Nam Á, phía Bắc giáp Lào và Myanma, phía Đông giáp Lào và Campuchia, phía Nam giáp vịnh Thái Lan và Malaysia, phía Tây giáp Myanma và biển Andaman. Lãnh hải Thái Lan phía Đông Nam giáp với lãnh hải Việt Nam ở vịnh Thái Lan, phía Tây Nam giáp với lãnh hải Indonesia và Ấn Độ ở biển Andaman.


HH – QT 46 : HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA

Lịch trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm


NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA (Ăn: Chiều)

07h00’: Xe và HDV của Công ty Hoàn Hảo Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 831 lúc 09h30’đi Bangkok. 11h20’:Tới sân bay Suvarnabhumi của thủ đô Bangkok, xe đón quý khách đi Pattaya - thành phố nghỉ mát đẹp nổi tiếng của vùng Đông Nam Á, trên đ***ường ghé thăm Công viên Hổ - Sriracha Tiger Zoo và xem các chương trình biểu diễn của lợn và cá sấu. Đến Pattaya đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối và tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Golden Beach Hotel***.hoặc tương đương

NGÀY 02: PATTAYA (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn quý khách đi canô cao tốc thăm Đảo San Hô (Coral Island), tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như*** dù bay, trượt nư**ớc, lặn biển (vé tự túc). 11h30 đoàn về khách sạn ăn trư***a và nghỉ ngơi. Chiều: Quý khách tham quan Làng văn hoá Nong Nooch, ngắm vườn Lan và xem chương trình biểu diễn văn hoá các dân tộc và chương trình biểu diễn của các chú Voi, Thăm quan và lễ phật tại chùa Thiếu Lâm Tự, thăm và mua sắm tại Trung tâm mua bán vàng bạc đá quý lớn nhất Thái Lan. Sau bữa tối quý khách xem chư***ơng trình biểu diễn Alcarzar Show của các vũ công đặc biệt. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 03: PATTAYA - BANGKOK (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau bữa sáng xe khởi hành đưa quý khách trở về Bangkok trên đường về đoàn ghé thăm Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden), Trại nuôi rắn (Snake Farm).Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Royal Dragon lớn nhất Bangkok. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Grande Ville *** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 04: BANGKOK (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau bữa sáng, đoàn thăm quan Chùa Phật Vàng, Cung điện hoàng gia (Grand Palace). Đoàn thăm quan và mua sắm tại Công ty sản xuất đồ da giầy lớn nhất Bangkok. thăm Công viên Safari World – vườn thú thiên nhiên lớn nhất Bangkok, ăn trưa. Chiều xem chương trình biểu diễn xiếc cá heo, điệp viên 007. Chiều tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn Robinson, Big C, Central Bangna hoặc World Trade Center. Đoàn ăn tối với món Lẩu Suki. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 05: BANGKOK - HÀ NỘI (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa MB)

Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tự do thư giãn hoặc chuẩn bị hành lý sau đó HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay Suvarnabhumi làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 830 lúc 12h20’ về Việt Nam. 14h10’: Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH DU LỊCH: ... VND

(Áp dụng cho đoàn10 khách trở lên)


* Dịch vụ bao gồm:

- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - BKK - HAN, Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK

- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02người/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3người/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.

- Phương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.

* Không bao gồm:

- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT.

* Ghi chú:

- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.

- Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - dưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng người lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng người lớn.

- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế

- Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội - Đoàn 15 người lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn.
LH: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - hot: 0906404986
Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch hoàn hảo Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lịch Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## ctiphone

du lịch travel giá tốt,chủ topic cho ké miếng nha,du lich thai lan giá rẻ nè

----------

